# Some more how to say questions!



## eli-milqo

hello every one 

how to say:

- "we were in our friend's house"
- " the person that I went with"
- " it's good that you have enough money"

thanks!


----------



## Tdk

"arkadaşımızın evindeydik"
"Birlikte gittim kişi"
"yeteri kadar paranın olması güzel" (It doest feel right tho)


----------



## Berna.

it's good that you have enough money"

'Yeterli paranın olması iyi'

Yeterli Kadar is wrong

Yeteri kadar is right


----------



## Tdk

yeah i edited _yeterli paranın olması güzel_ and typed _ kadar_ forgot to remove "li" 
 thanks


----------



## Berna.

Önemli değil, ben de forumda yeniyim daha


----------



## eli-milqo

could please explain me the structure of "birlikte gittim kisi" ...I mean how is this type of sentences usually made? 
thanks


----------



## ayşegül

eli-milqo said:


> could please explain me the structure of "birlikte gittim kisi" ...I mean how is this type of sentences usually made?
> thanks



Birlikte gittiğim kişi

Geldiğim ev =the house that ı came 
Sevdiğim kız=the girl that ı loved, and so on

Verb+iğim... but it may change according to your sentence cus in turkish this is a really complicated issue


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

eli-milqo said:


> could please explain me the structure of "birlikte gittim kisi" ...I mean how is this type of sentences usually made?
> thanks




شخص الذي كتب هذه الجملة تهجأها بشكل خاطئ

Birlikte gittiğim kişi = صحيح .

Birlikte gittim kişi = خاطئ .


----------

